# بعد النجاح الملحوظ :)



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

*طب بعد النجاح الملحوظ .... لموضوع جون **دعوة للرجوع لكل ما مضى من ذكريات جميلة*

*قلولنا نبدأ أزاي ؟*

*أنا عن نفسي بقترح ..... أننا نبدأ بأفتقاد الأحبة ال سابوا المنتدي لأي كان السبب*
*سياسي , أداري , شخصي ..... *
*المهم نحضر أسمأهم ونتصل بيهم ونفتقدهم .... ونحاول نرجعهم ونرجع الماية لمجريها *

*حد عنده أقتراحات تاني ... أو تعليق *

*ياريت يا جدعان .... ال يخش ويقرا يثبت وجود .... مش ينفض ويمشي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_انا موجووووووووووووود  ومعايا موضوع  بنفس الشكليه
استنى اجيبهولك_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

طب انا اعرف ناس 
بس للاسف الاتصال بينا اتقطع خالص

نعمل ايه بقي هههههههههه

غلسه انا صح


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

افتقاد
اعتقد  دا يفى بالغرض  صوح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟
الله ينور يا امير بجد  فكرة حلوة اوى 
ربنا يبركك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

انا نفضت وماشي xD


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _انا موجووووووووووووود ومعايا موضوع بنفس الشكليه_​
> _استنى اجيبهولك_​


 



johna&jesus قال:


> افتقاد​
> اعتقد دا يفى بالغرض صوح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟
> الله ينور يا امير بجد فكرة حلوة اوى
> ربنا يبركك​


 
*خلاص حاول تهتم أنت بالموضوع ده ... وشوف حد أو اتنين معاك وياريت حد يكون من الأدارة معاكوا .... وعلي بركة الله *

*بس عيزين افكار تاني .... علشان نرجع الزمن الجميل*​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب انا اعرف ناس
> بس للاسف الاتصال بينا اتقطع خالص
> 
> نعمل ايه بقي هههههههههه
> ...



*ما أكيد كلنا نعرف الناس ديه برده هههههههههههه*
*بس أنتي ممكن تتصرفي *
*بأمارة كميل :t17:*​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا نفضت وماشي xD


 
*طب وليه يا كيرو .... لازم تفكر تاني ... وتحاول تتغير .... وتشارك وتساعد *​


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2012)

وانا مستعد ان اعطي تقييم على كل عضو يتم ارجاعه :sami31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*في ناس كتير قافله البروفيل والرسايل الخاص 
بس الاداره والمشرفين ممكن يبعتوا رسايل خاصه 
وطبعا في تبنيه علي الميل 
ويا سلام لو كان عنوان الرساله 
خطير جدا 
هيجي علي ملي وشه 
واقفش بقي يا معلم 

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *خلاص حاول تهتم أنت بالموضوع ده ... وشوف حد أو اتنين معاك وياريت حد يكون من الأدارة معاكوا .... وعلي بركة الله *
> 
> *بس عيزين افكار تاني .... علشان نرجع الزمن الجميل*​


_انا مش هعرف اساعد اوى انا ممكن اسيب  الموضوع  دا وياريت لو تشوفو دونا هى اكتر  حد ممكن يتفاعل بجد مع الموضوع 
لانى زى مانتو عارفين هكون فالجيش  فمش هقدر اخدم صح
ربنا يدبر ويرجع لكل واحد اللى بيتمناه 
يسوع يباركم كلمكم 
_​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> وانا مستعد ان اعطي تقييم على كل عضو يتم ارجاعه :sami31:


*احلي كلام ..... *
*وبكدة الأعضاء هيشدوا حلهم *

*قلهم بقي كلمتك المشهورة *
*ورونا همتكم :flowers:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *احلي كلام ..... *
> *وبكدة الأعضاء هيشدوا حلهم *
> 
> *قلهم بقي كلمتك المشهورة *
> *ورونا همتكم :flowers:*​


طيب ماحنا ممكن نعمل حاجة احلى نقسمها فرق ويكون لكل فريق هديه  
زى العمل الجماعى  بدل مكل حد بيجرى فنحيه 
الكل يجرى ورا بعض
قصدى مع  بعض :flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

المشكلة يا جماعة ان فى ناس شالت النت وفى ناس ارتبطت ومش عندها نت 
وفى ناس نسيت النت وفى ظروف عند الناس لازم نحطها فى الاعتبار 
انا عاجبنى جدا الفكرة يا توين لكن المشكلة كلها ان كل واحد من اللى مشى من المنتدى
مش بسبب مشكلة مع اى كان زى ما قولت سياسة او ادارة او مع شخص من المنتدى نفسه
بس معظم الناس دى عايزة الواحد يقدر ظروفها ويعرف ايه حصل وايه الجديد عندهم دلوقتى 
مش بس مجرد انى عايز ارجعهم وخلاص المهم والاهم من اى شئ اطمن بس عليهم واطمن الناس 
اللى بيسالوا عليهم فى المنتدى
حلوة الفكرة جدا وعجبانى 
وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ما أكيد كلنا نعرف الناس ديه برده هههههههههههه*
> *بس أنتي ممكن تتصرفي *
> *بأمارة كميل :t17:*​



هههههههههههههههههه
ماشي هحاول يا ........

وكلمه السر كميل :yahoo:


----------



## مورا مارون (15 فبراير 2012)

*أنا عن نفسي بقترح ..... أننا نبدأ بأفتقاد الأحبة ال سابوا المنتدي لأي كان السبب*
 *سياسي , أداري , شخصي .....

الله اللله بجد رووووعة 
بس مين الي حيجيب الاسماء ومين الي حيتصل معاه 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

الاتصال بيهم سهل
لان اغلبهم موجودين علي الفيس او الاميل
مع اي عضو معانا

كل واحد يعرف شخص ماشي زعلان لاي سبب
ياريت يكلمه ويحاول يرجعه



ولا ايه رايك يا كميل ههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 فبراير 2012)

*متزعلش منى رجوع الناس   مش بالسهوله دى *

*اعرف تلاته واقدر اتواصل معاهم  لكن انا كواحده غابت اكتر من سنه بقلك مش بالسهوله انك ترجعهم لمجرد عايز ترجع الميه لمجاريها*

*شوف الحكايه عامه زى كوبايه مكثورة واترمت وبقيت مهمله ولما حبيت ترجعها عشان تلحمها وتظبطها دوورت عليها لحد مالاقيها*

*بس مشهتلاقيها زى ما سيبتها هتلاقيها اتدغدغت ميت حته ومحتاجه صبر وطوووووووول البال عشان تعيد تركيبها وتصنيعها*

*احنا كدة يا اتوين  مش بالسهوله بعد ما حسينا بعدم قبول تقولنا ارجعوا وابتدوا والميه لمجاريها مش احنا الا هنرجعهم *

*كل واحد مشى لو عرفنا السبب انه مشى نجيب المسبب هو الا يرجعه عشان النفوس تتصافى ... *

*واما يرجع نحتضنه ونتلم حواليه مش نقول واحد رجع وهييييه اركنه ونشوف غيره ههههههه*

*انا اسفه لو كلامى رخم حبه لانى كنت واحده من الناس دى والا رجعنى شخصيتين ميلو وميرو انجل بس بعد معافره معايا

 وكنت برجع وابعد وارجع وابعد ومكنتش عارفه اتأقلم زى الاول وكنت بغصب نفسى لان كنت عامله زى الا ملهوش بيت ومحتاجه بيت يأويه 

وشويه شويه لاقيت محبه من البعض بس مازلت وحدى فالقصه مش بس هترجعهم بالطريقه الا قولتها وكمان هتفضل تحسسهم بالاهتمام

 بعد كدة عشان ميبعدوش تانى ماهو مش كل الامشيوا  زعلانين عشان حد زعلهم مافى ناس حست انها غير مقبوله وناس حست بالوحده وهكذا*

*ممممممممممممم*
*ممممممممممممممممممم*
*ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*

*رغايه من يومى ^_^*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الاتصال بيهم سهل
> لان اغلبهم موجودين علي الفيس او الاميل
> مع اي عضو معانا
> 
> ...


متعقدووووووووووووووش الموضوووووووووووووووووووووع :t32::t32:​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

*لي عودة .... بس بعد الظهر ... علشان أوضح أمور لازم تتوضح *​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2012)

زى ما قالت كيريا اغلبيه اللى مشيو
مشيو بسبب اشخاص او بسبب مواقف
ولا الاشخاض اعتذرت و لا المواقف اتحلت
وبصراحه مافيش حد هنا بيشوف نفسه غلط ..

وانا واحد من الناس اللى اتضررت من اشخاص هنا وسيبت المنتدى فعلا ونسيته واعتبرته صفحه وانتهت

لكن ماما كاندى مسابتنيش غير لما دخلت ..

تعرف بقى انا حاسس نفسي غريب اوى هنا ومش حابب الموقع زى الاول .. كنت بصحى من النوم على المنتدى على طول لاجئ فيه

بس خلاص الكلام ده زمان لما كنت فاكر انى ليا قيمه و اهميه

لكن من اللى حصل معايا وحصل مع غيرى 

اتأكدت مليون فى الميه ان السياسه هنا نظام اللى يمشى فى الف غيره والبابا يفوت جمل فى غيرك كتير 

واللى يتكر الحقيقه دى يعيد النظر فى طريقه تفكيره ويشوف اللى بيحصل ويراجع الكلام اللى اتقال سواء من مشرفين او من المدير نفسه


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2012)

فكره رائعه يا امير 

كان نفسى من زمان ادور على كل واحد ساب المنتدى 

وارجعه تانى لانى نفسى المنتدى يرجع زى الاول كنا عيله واحده 

وللاسف اتقككت 

لكن بتمنى نرجع تانى 

زى ما بتمنى مصر ترجع تانى مصرنا الحبيبه ام الدنيا 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 فبراير 2012)

فكره حلوه جداا


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في ناس كتير قافله البروفيل والرسايل الخاص *​
> *بس الاداره والمشرفين ممكن يبعتوا رسايل خاصه *
> *وطبعا في تبنيه علي الميل *
> *ويا سلام لو كان عنوان الرساله *
> ...


* الموضوع مش رسايل خاصة ولا بروفايل .... ما هما مش بيخشوا أصلاً *
*فمش هتفرق معاهم الرسايل ع المنتدي*
*الحل اننا نعرف هما أصحاب مين ... ومن خلال أصحابهم نحاول نوصل ليهم *
*ونفهم هما ليه زعلوا ... والأسباب ... ونقدر نحل الموضوع أزاي*
*ونحاول نفتقدهم .... ما ممكن الموضوع زي ما جلاكسي قالت ... مجرد أحساس بأنهم لم يعد لهم أهمية بالمنتدي وبين أعضاءه ... فلذلك هم رحلوا *
*يبقي بشوية أهتمام نرجع تاني :yahoo:*
*وبرده عن طريق أسمأهم بالمنتدي ممكن نوصل للفيس كمان *
*يعني انا وعلي سبيل المثل عندي فيس بأسم توين ... وفيس تاني بأسم كميل ... صح يا نيفو :beee:*
*بس ع الأقل في واحد بأسمي في المنتدي .... وعلي فكرة ... ال بيحب يعمل حاجة هيعملها :ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _انا مش هعرف اساعد اوى انا ممكن اسيب الموضوع دا وياريت لو تشوفو دونا هى اكتر حد ممكن يتفاعل بجد مع الموضوع _
> _لانى زى مانتو عارفين هكون فالجيش فمش هقدر اخدم صح_
> _ربنا يدبر ويرجع لكل واحد اللى بيتمناه _
> _يسوع يباركم كلمكم _​


*سيبك أنت مين ال هيهتم بالموضوع *
*ال عايز يشتغل ويخدم مش محتاج دعوة ... رب الكرم موجود .... ويقدر يبعت لكرمه خدام *
*أنت بس ركز في جيشك .... وحاول تجبلنا راس الغفير :smil12:*​ 


johna&jesus قال:


> طيب ماحنا ممكن نعمل حاجة احلى نقسمها فرق ويكون لكل فريق هديه
> زى العمل الجماعى بدل مكل حد بيجرى فنحيه
> الكل يجرى ورا بعض
> قصدى مع بعض :flowers::flowers::flowers:​


*طب مش نحدد الأول احنا مطلوب مننا أيه :t33:*

*مش عارف ليه أنا حاسس أني مديك وش خشب زان :a82:*​


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

انا عن نفسى هشارك
اقولكم اسماء محتاجين انها ترجع
لانها فرقت كتير صراحة هنا
اقول ولالا  توين هههه


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

*لي عودة ... عندي بس خناقة :spor22:*​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لي عودة ... عندي بس خناقة :spor22:*​


 
*اجلت الخناقة الي حين :new2: ... نكمل *​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> المشكلة يا جماعة ان فى ناس شالت النت وفى ناس ارتبطت ومش عندها نت
> وفى ناس نسيت النت وفى ظروف عند الناس لازم نحطها فى الاعتبار
> انا عاجبنى جدا الفكرة يا توين لكن المشكلة كلها ان كل واحد من اللى مشى من المنتدى
> مش بسبب مشكلة مع اى كان زى ما قولت سياسة او ادارة او مع شخص من المنتدى نفسه
> ...


* حبيبي .... أنا مش بتكلم عن الظروف القاهرية .... فالمشرف السابق هنا ... هو متواجد برده بس علي فترات بسيطة جداً ... ومش كتير ... ده بسبب الظروف بس متواجد*
*وال النت عنده باظ أو شاله ... عندهم موبايل والف سايبر يطمنونا عليهم *
*والفكرة مش مجرد أننا نرجعهم علشان المنتدي يتملي ... الفكرة أننا نرجعهم علشان نلم الشمل تاني ... زي ما كنا في 2006 و07 و08 ..... shup*​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

مورا مارون قال:


> ​
> *الله اللله بجد رووووعة *
> *بس مين الي حيجيب الاسماء ومين الي حيتصل معاه *​


*مش تقل ال بيحبوا ربنا كتير ... وبيحبوا يخدموا موت :smil12:*​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *متزعلش منى رجوع الناس مش بالسهوله دى *​
> 
> *اعرف تلاته واقدر اتواصل معاهم لكن انا كواحده غابت اكتر من سنه بقلك مش بالسهوله انك ترجعهم لمجرد عايز ترجع الميه لمجاريها*​
> *شوف الحكايه عامه زى كوبايه مكثورة واترمت وبقيت مهمله ولما حبيت ترجعها عشان تلحمها وتظبطها دوورت عليها لحد مالاقيها*​
> ...


 


marcelino قال:


> زى ما قالت كيريا اغلبيه اللى مشيو
> مشيو بسبب اشخاص او بسبب مواقف
> ولا الاشخاض اعتذرت و لا المواقف اتحلت
> وبصراحه مافيش حد هنا بيشوف نفسه غلط ..
> ...


 
*الردين دول عيزين قراية بتأني .... لي عودة .... بس محتاج أخد درينك :yahoo:*​


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2012)

بص من الاخر يا حج 
المشاعر الصادقة هتجيب ابعد بعيد 
والمشاعر المزيفه هتبعد اقرب الناس 
يعنى واحد غايب بقاله سنين  يروحله واحد يقوله حبيبى ومبتجيش ليه رغم انهم عمرهم ما كانوا بيحبوا بعض ويكون هو سبب طفشانه من المنتدى   وتقول فلان ده وحش كلمته ومرضيش يرجع 
 وزيها فى البنات  واحدة تقولها فى وشها حبيبتى وروحى وقلبى  وفى ضهرها تقول فلانه دى بتعمل وبتعمل  وقدام كل الناس تقول حبيبتى وروحى وقلبى وتطلع على المسرح  تعمل مسرحيه وفيلم وفيديو كليب كمان 
العيب فينا مش فى اللى مشيوا
نصلح نفسنا الاول وبعدين نشوف هنقدر نرجع الناس دى ازااى ​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الردين دول عيزين قراية بتأني .... لي عودة .... بس محتاج أخد درينك :yahoo:*​



هههههه

طيب بس كلمه فى ودانك 

بلاش المبررات والردود اللى هى على غرار : احنا زى الفل العيب مش من عندا شوفوا نفسكم

وتقلب المجنى عليه تخليه جانى 

لان نوعيه الردود دلوقتى بقت على الشكل دة 

ردود لا تملك قدامها غير ضحكه سخريه وتتاجاهلها تماما 

علشان لو هترد عليها هتغلط فى صاحبها

فياريت ردك يكون رد يحل الموضوع 

لكن نظام الدنيا حلوة ومافيش حد بيغلط 

دة مش هياكل  معانا​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *سيبك أنت مين ال هيهتم بالموضوع *
> *ال عايز يشتغل ويخدم مش محتاج دعوة ... رب الكرم موجود .... ويقدر يبعت لكرمه خدام *
> *أنت بس ركز في جيشك .... وحاول تجبلنا راس الغفير :smil12:*​
> 
> ...


المطلوب  منك مش كتير هديك مثال
دى شخصيه كلنا عارفنه 
ديدى عدلى 
هى صديقة عندى وعند مين 
تانى
ممكن يكون عندك يا امير او عياد او ماما  كاندى 
يبقى  اللى يكلمه مش انا ولا انت ولا  عياد ولا مام بس 
لا كلنا نكلمها  واكيد هى مش هتزعلنا كلنا فهمتنى هتيجى ازاى ؟؟؟
وبعدين تحديد  مين ومش  مين دى تيجى بسهوله  عندك وحشتنا 
شوف  مين اللى بيتسائل عنه وهتلاقى بدل الواحد ميه ومليون 
ركز يا كميل  وبطل الوش الخشب الزان :t32::t32::t32::t32:
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::
افتقدتكم اخوتي الاحباب
اتمني ان تكونو جميعا بخير 
::::::::::::::::::::::::
منذ ان وضع الموضوع وانا اتابعه 
افرحني جدا هذا الشعور بأن تبحث عن اخوتك ممن كانوا
يشاطرونك الاحزان قبل الافراح
سيكون صعبا ان تجدهم بمجرد ان تفكر بهم 
لا انهم فى مكان ما يعيشون حياتهم اليوميه
قد يكون اي منا كان سببا فى حزنه وجعله يترك المنتدي
قد يكون لا يتذكرنا ... ولكن نحن نتذكره...
نحن نفكر به..سنجده ..حتما سنجده..
بالفعل سيكون سعيدا عندما يجد من يقول له
:::كيف حالك اخي افتقدنك جدا:::
لا تحاولوا ان تقنعوني انه لن يرد سؤالنا
لا .. سيقول انا بخير وكيف حالك انت اخي ..
سيتحدث معك .. سنعرف ما يبعده عنا ..
سنخبره اننا نحتاج اليه بيننا...
سنخبره اننا سنبرم عهدا اننا سنتجاوز عن الماضي
..وسنبدأ المستقبل يدا بيد..ويسوع يشهد ما تعاهدنا عليه
لن نفترق ثانية .. لسنا بحاجه الي الفراق ..فمحبة الرب يسوع تجمعنا
أتجمعنا محبة الرب يسوع ..وتفرقنا صغار الامور .. لا لن يحدث هذا 
سنلتقي في كنيستنا ...سنقضي اجمل لحظاتنا بها..
ستجمعنا كنيستنا ..ستجمع كل اخوتنا فى كل العالم ....
قريب هذا اليوم او بعيد ... ستجمعنا كنيستنا حتما...
ولكن كي تجمعنا كنيستنا يجب ان نخدمها بكل ما نملك 
يجب ان تجتمع اصواتنا فى صوت واحد ان تحدث هذا الصوت
سيصل صداه كل ارجاء الدنيا
لن يحدث هذا بين التو والحين
يجب ان نجتهد اخوتنا..
يجب ان لا نتعاهد .. ونخلف 
يجب ان نعمل سويا ..كي نري نتاج عملنا يذهر امام اعيننا
ان لم يكن هذا .. فبعيد جدا سيكون الخلاص
::::::::::::::::::::::
قد وضع موضوع يحمل اسم (موهبتك ايه)
تفاعل العديد من الاخوه الاعضاء 
فرحت جدا بتفاعلهم...
ولكن اين هذا الموضوع الان....
تركمن عليه مواضيع كثيره ...
اهمله من تفاعلوا فيه ووضعوا ردودهم...
فهوي فى اخر الموضوعات ....
ولهذا قتل هذا الموضوع...ليس موضوع
انها فكره ...فكره بها سنجتمع .. ونتخاطب .. ونتحاور...
فكرة تجعلنا نتفاعل... فلما قتلتموها اخوتي
لن امل ...
فكرة اعاده الاضاء المنقطعون .. يجب ان تنفذ..
لا يجب ان تقتل كسابقتها ..
لا يجب ان تقتل ونحن اتفقنا علي انها فكرة جميله..
كلامي كثير ..نعم كلامي كثير...
ولكني لدي حلم ..ولديكم نفس الحلم...
فدعونا نجتهد ولو قليلا ..كي نري بعض الحلم يتحقق
::::::::::::::::::::
هذا تصميمي لاخدم به تلك الفكره واتضامن معها
لدي الكثير كي اقدمه لخدمة تلك الفكره 
اتعهد ويسوع وانتم اخوتي تشهدون عهدي
اني مستعد ان اقوم بتنفيذ اي تصميم لاي عضو غائب
كي نرسله له ..نطلب منه ان يعود..نطلب منه ان نلتقي دون فراق
كيف سنرسله..اي عضو لديه معلومات عن اخيه الغائب..قد يفيدنا بها
ربما هو مشترك فى منتدي اخر ... ربما هو يتابعنا من بعيد..ربما هو
يعيش بقرب احد منا ..سنجده ..سنجده ..ونعيده الي كنيستنا..
هناك فيديو تحت التجهيز لخدمة تلك الفكره ..قريبا سينتهي..
ارجوكم اخوتي لا تقرروا اشياء .. وتلك الاشياء ما انبلها وما اجملها..
ثم تنسوا ما قررتم..
قد يكون كلامي مجال ضحك الكثيرين...
ولكن الاكثر منهم يودون ان نجتمع دون فرقه...
::::::::::::::::::::::::
عذرا لأطالتي ..
اليكم التصميم 
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::





::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ان كان كلامي احزن احدا منكم 
فليسامحني...
تحياتي لكم اخوتي الاحباب
++بداية العمر++
سلام ملك السلام
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 فبراير 2012)

*منتظرة انا تعليقك يا توين

*​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *متزعلش منى رجوع الناس مش بالسهوله دى *​
> 
> *اعرف تلاته واقدر اتواصل معاهم لكن انا كواحده غابت اكتر من سنه بقلك مش بالسهوله انك ترجعهم لمجرد عايز ترجع الميه لمجاريها*​
> *شوف الحكايه عامه زى كوبايه مكثورة واترمت وبقيت مهمله ولما حبيت ترجعها عشان تلحمها وتظبطها دوورت عليها لحد مالاقيها*​
> ...


 
*خلاص سيبك من موضوع المية والمجاري ديه :smil13:*​


marcelino قال:


> زى ما قالت كيريا اغلبيه اللى مشيو
> مشيو بسبب اشخاص او بسبب مواقف
> ولا الاشخاض اعتذرت و لا المواقف اتحلت
> وبصراحه مافيش حد هنا بيشوف نفسه غلط ..
> ...


 
*بعد ال فوق ده ..... أنا بحيكم انتوا الأتنين بجد ... علي صراحتكم ... وموجهتكم للواقع وبوضوح*
*بدون تزين كلام ولا اغفال عن الحقيقية *

*بس بما أني أقدم منكم أنتوا الأتنين في المنتدي ... وأكبر سناً :flowers:*
*عيزين نرتب النقاط ال متفق عليها سوا .... وترجعوني فيها ... وندور سوا علي حلول*

*ال أنا شايفه ... من المشاركتين -الأسباب-*
*1- الشخصنة .... هي السبب الأول لترك المنتدي*
*بمعني ... حدوث مشكلة شخصية بين عضو وعضو ... ولم تتدخل الأدارة للحل *
*حدوث مشكلة بين عضو ومشرف .... وتم أنصاف المشرف *
*مشكلة بين عضو والأدارة العليا نفسها .... وتكون المتهم والحكم *
*صح .... والا في حوارات تانية في النقطة دية *

*2- عدم الأهتمام .... بمعني انك تجد نفسك لا شئ ولا قيمة لك في المنتدي وبين أعضاءه *

*3- الحالة النفسية الحالية القائمة لدي البعض أو الكل ... تجاه المنتدي ككل *

*4- مش قادر احللها :ranting: ومش عارفها :t33:*

*منتظر رد كيريا ومارسلينو .... الموجه لي ... وبعديها نشوف هنعمل ايه*​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> فكره رائعه يا امير ​
> 
> كان نفسى من زمان ادور على كل واحد ساب المنتدى ​
> وارجعه تانى لانى نفسى المنتدى يرجع زى الاول كنا عيله واحده ​
> ...


*طول ما في ناس زيك يا كاندي ... وعندها أمل ... وبتحب الناس *
*ممكن يحصل ونرجع *

*وحتي لو محصلش يكفينا اننا هنحاول وبنحاول .... وبكدة بنعمل ذكري حلوة في نفوس ال موجود وال غايب ... :flowers:*​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> فكره حلوه جداا


 
*ربنا يتممها علي خير :blush2:*​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا عن نفسى هشارك
> اقولكم اسماء محتاجين انها ترجع
> لانها فرقت كتير صراحة هنا
> اقول ولالا توين هههه


 
*لا خليها دلوقتي ... هيجلها وقت *
*واعمل حسابك هتشارك معنا لو نجت الفكرة طبعاً ... في التواصل معها ومعرفة أسباب رحيلها ومحاولة الحل*​


----------



## magedrn (17 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> * حبيبي .... أنا مش بتكلم عن الظروف القاهرية .... فالمشرف السابق هنا ... هو متواجد برده بس علي فترات بسيطة جداً ... ومش كتير ... ده بسبب الظروف بس متواجد*
> *وال النت عنده باظ أو شاله ... عندهم موبايل والف سايبر يطمنونا عليهم *
> *والفكرة مش مجرد أننا نرجعهم علشان المنتدي يتملي ... الفكرة أننا نرجعهم علشان نلم الشمل تاني ... زي ما كنا في 2006 و07 و08 ..... shup*​


سامحنى فى الكلمة بردوا انا عاجبنى جدا الفكرة ومش تعقيد 
بس هى صعوبة جدااااااااااااااااا فى التنفيذ والاقناع 
سامحنى انا مش قاصد تعجيز وربنا يلم الناس من تانى ويمد ايده


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

*طيب يجماعه عشان تحلو المشكله
انا شايف ان الموضوع اتحول لوجهتين نظر
ناس شايفه اننا نحل الموضوع
وناس شايفه ان فى مشكله سببها الموضوع
وعشان نشوف مين الصح ومين الغلط
أعملو حصر لاسماء الناس اللى غابت 
ونشوف مين اللى غاب بسبب مشكله ومين اللى غاب بسبب ظروف
وبناءاً عليه نحدد هل فى مشكله كبيره فعلاً زى ما ميلاد وكيريا بيقولو
ولا المشكله بتنحصر فى ظروف الناس
زى انطونيوس وزى فراشه مسيحيه وفاديه وغيرهم كتيير
سابو المنتدى لظروفهم الشخصيه فقط 
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

اسمي مكتوب ؟ههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب يجماعه عشان تحلو المشكله
> انا شايف ان الموضوع اتحول لوجهتين نظر
> ناس شايفه اننا نحل الموضوع
> وناس شايفه ان فى مشكله سببها الموضوع
> ...




*سدقنى يا مينا مش قضيه تعقيد منى ولا اقصد الناس الا غابت بظروفها لانى كتبت فى ردى الاولانى انه فى ناس غابت لظروفها مش شرط كله غاب لمشاكل   وانا موافقاك نعمل حصر للاسامى ولو انها كتير  وخصوصا مشعارفه اجمع كل الاعضاء المباركين على الاقل حتى بعددهم لان مشاهده طاقم الاداره مش فيه غير المشرفين والمعتزلين مش فى حتى اى عضو مبارك  يبقى هنفضل نفتكر فيهم وكل الا يفتكرله واحد يحطله مممممممممم*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> ​*خلاص سيبك من موضوع المية والمجاري ديه :smil13:*​
> 
> *بعد ال فوق ده ..... أنا بحيكم انتوا الأتنين بجد ... علي صراحتكم ... وموجهتكم للواقع وبوضوح*
> *بدون تزين كلام ولا اغفال عن الحقيقية *
> ...





*جميع ما سبق ياامير *
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2012)

فى اتنين اتمنى رجوعهم وانقطعت اخبارهم عنا الصديقة العزيزة /امة المشرفة وابنتى العزيزة /روزى 86 اتمنى ان اعرف اخبارهم


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فى اتنين اتمنى رجوعهم وانقطعت اخبارهم عنا الصديقة العزيزة /امة المشرفة وابنتى العزيزة /روزى 86 اتمنى ان اعرف اخبارهم




انا موجوده اهو من امبارح بليل

الف شكر لسؤال حضرتك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك يارب


----------



## grges monir (18 فبراير 2012)

انا كنت طلبت اكتب اسماء ناس مؤثرة فى المنتدى هنا
كانوا 3 اسماء بقم اسمين دلوقت
الموضوع دة سرة باتع رجع عضوة جميلة ونشيطة هنا بتميز
ناقص اتنين لسة مش جم هههه
نقول هما مين ولا بلاش ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا كنت طلبت اكتب اسماء ناس مؤثرة فى المنتدى هنا
> كانوا 3 اسماء بقم اسمين دلوقت
> الموضوع دة سرة باتع رجع عضوة جميلة ونشيطة هنا بتميز
> ناقص اتنين لسة مش جم هههه
> نقول هما مين ولا بلاش ههههههه




ميرسي يا جرجس علي الكلام الجامد ده 

ربنا يخليك


----------



## grges monir (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا جرجس علي الكلام الجامد ده
> 
> ربنا يخليك


غريبة الناس اللى بتاخد الكلام على نفسها دى ههههه:gy0000:
انا قلت روزى دلوقت عشان تقولى انتى هههه:smil15::36_1_3:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> غريبة الناس اللى بتاخد الكلام على نفسها دى ههههه:gy0000:
> انا قلت روزى دلوقت عشان تقولى انتى هههه:smil15::36_1_3:


هههههههههه لالالالالالالا انا بقي 

اصل احساسي عالي حسيت انك تقصدني

برافو عليا:gy0000:


----------



## grges monir (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالا انا بقي
> 
> اصل احساسي عالي حسيت انك تقصدني
> 
> برافو عليا:gy0000:


اممم مدام مصدقة انى اصدقك انتى يبقى ماشى
حرام احبطك من اول يوم رجوع كدة واقولك لا مش انتى ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش احباط دي حقيقة يا جرجس 

اعترف


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2012)

طول عمرك اصيل يا توين وصديق حقيقى
فكرتك حلوة بجد وبتمنى التفاعل من كل الناس


----------

